# Où sont les iPad 3eme Generation?



## makki (15 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

Ma question est peut-être étrange mais depuis quelques semaines je me pose une question : où sont passés les iPad 3ème generation après l'arrivée de l'iPad 4?

Les apple store en vendent-ils encore? Peut-on en avoir pour moins cher? Je sais que le Refurb en a proposé la semaine dernière 

Merci pour votre aide ;-)

Matt


----------



## Larme (15 Décembre 2012)

La Fnac et autres doivent en avoir encore en stock..


----------



## doupold (16 Décembre 2012)

Le refurb de l'apple store

Groupon aussi.


----------



## ValKor (16 Décembre 2012)

A la Fnac, ils vendent les 3:
iPad 4 = 509
iPad 3 = 449
iPad 2 = 399

Mais ils annoncent les iPad 3 en stocks limités et que toutes les références ne sont plus disponibles.


----------



## lukeabate (1 Janvier 2013)

Malheuresement, je pense que pour ceux qui veulent acheter un ipad neuf, faut mieux se diriger vers le dernier modèle en y mettant le prix.

Pour information, l'ipad 3 de ma mère a subit une mise à jour vers iOS 6 et depuis lors je constate clairement des ralentissements un peu partout ! Pour un produit acheter y a qlqs mois au prix fort, je le ressens bien profond :/ (par procuration car je n'ai pas de tablette)


----------



## MiWii (1 Janvier 2013)

lukeabate a dit:


> Malheuresement, je pense que pour ceux qui veulent acheter un ipad neuf, faut mieux se diriger vers le dernier modèle en y mettant le prix.
> 
> Pour information, l'ipad 3 de ma mère a subit une mise à jour vers iOS 6 et depuis lors je constate clairement des ralentissements un peu partout ! Pour un produit acheter y a qlqs mois au prix fort, je le ressens bien profond :/ (par procuration car je n'ai pas de tablette)



Pour ma part j'avais l'iPad 3 passé sous iOs 6 et aucun ralentissement, rien ! Au contraire iPad reactif et sublime !


----------



## lineakd (1 Janvier 2013)

lukeabate a dit:


> Malheuresement, je pense que pour ceux qui veulent acheter un ipad neuf, faut mieux se diriger vers le dernier modèle en y mettant le prix.
> 
> Pour information, l'ipad 3 de ma mère a subit une mise à jour vers iOS 6 et depuis lors je constate clairement des ralentissements un peu partout ! Pour un produit acheter y a qlqs mois au prix fort, je le ressens bien profond :/ (par procuration car je n'ai pas de tablette)


@lukeabate, je n'ai aucun problème avec un iPad de 3 ème génération, de 32 Go en wifi, sous ios 6.0.1.
Sinon, peut-être que ceci va améliorer l'iPad de ta mère:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui  apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de  l'ipad) et de finir par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément  pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le  bouton Origine (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


----------



## nikomimi (8 Janvier 2013)

lukeabate a dit:


> Malheuresement, je pense que pour ceux qui veulent acheter un ipad neuf, faut mieux se diriger vers le dernier modèle en y mettant le prix.
> 
> Pour information, l'ipad 3 de ma mère a subit une mise à jour vers iOS 6 et depuis lors je constate clairement des ralentissements un peu partout ! Pour un produit acheter y a qlqs mois au prix fort, je le ressens bien profond :/ (par procuration car je n'ai pas de tablette)



C'est étonnant je n'ai que l'iPad 2 sous ios6 et même mois je trouve que c'est plus fluide qu'avant en particulier sous safari ou la différence est vraiment impressionante.
Peut-être que ta MAJ c'est mal déroule, retente de le refaire.


----------

